# 6.6 Gallons Fluval Chi Modified Aquascape



## MaxLaf (Mar 20, 2014)

Hey everyone, I'm new to this forum and I would like to share with you the aquascape I did last week in my modified Chi. I wanted a better stability from the filter, so I decided to use an aqua clear mini that I got for 10 bucks and added two desk lamps at 13W 6500K each. I used normal bomix sand, petrified wood and some wood pieces from LFS. 

I'm still thinking where to put my HC cuba, should I cover the whole sand with it or just the top to keep the sand to make a river-like space?
:help:

Tell me what you think. 
Actual population is : 4 yellow shrimps and 3 clithon corona

First pic is what it used to look like and all the others are from last week.


----------



## MaxLaf (Mar 20, 2014)

people must hate it badly XD


----------



## Basil (Jul 11, 2011)

Lol yup terrible. JkJk. It's a nice looking Chi. Love the red your getting and what kind if lights are those? I like the look of those.


----------



## Babillba (Mar 22, 2012)

Really nice. What are the dimensions? Would love something like that on work desk.


----------



## MaxLaf (Mar 20, 2014)

This is for the lighting 
http://www.rona.ca/en/lamp---3-in-1-desk-lamp
got two of those. It's 6500k and 13W each. Enaugh to get that red look, but my plants really need the CO2 at the moment, starting to look more brown-red than pink. 

For the dimensions : 10x10x16 inches.


----------



## chan1011 (Mar 17, 2014)

That Chi unit is supposed to come with a top but you removed it? I was not aware that you could do that, it looks super nice rimless! 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxLaf (Mar 20, 2014)

There is no top on the fluvial chi, there is only the bracket for the filter, that can be easily removed


----------



## jem_xxiii (Apr 5, 2013)

like the new scape, the red def pops out. i personally like how the sand looks plain in your scape, but HC Cuba is pretty sweet as well.


----------



## MaxLaf (Mar 20, 2014)

I wish I could say that I am sad to close this tank, but to say true... It was about time. Too high and not wide enough to work the plants correctly. 

Here is the last stage of the aquarium. Photo taken at 19h00 and the aquarium was bought from a guy at 20h30. Just the time for me to take all the fish and rocks out!










Stay tuned in for my new wanna be 60p high tech!!


----------

